# What can I do?



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Because Dooby is being really aggressive at the moment, I was wondering whether it might be an idea to put his cage on the floor. I had this thought because he is in the computer room with us all day long, because we are sitting down, if he is in his cage, he is above us and of course when he is flying around, he is above us.......so, I was just thinking that because of the dominance thingy, do you think it would work if I put him on the floor for a while, so that he will be just below chest height to me?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

That could help, and sounds like anything is worth a try!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Well, he's on the floor.........so we'll see what happens.

*Goes for the antiseptic cream and plasters*


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm sure he'll snap out of his mood swing!  Maybe you need some tiel repellent to save your hands until then though...


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Yeah.......like gauntlets!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I know its only been a few hours, any change with him being on the floor? I agree with Bea anything is worth a try, your poor hands


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Yes, he came out flying around this afternoon and he was just fine and dandy, he came to me for cuddles and didn't bite. He tried to bite a little bit when I was trying to get him onto my hand, but I said no and he stopped. It's early days yet, but I do think that might have been a contributing factor to him being horrible. lol. He went back in with no bother and started singing Jingle Bells again.......so, I'll keep him on the floor for a few days and see what happens.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Glad to hear that he is getting a bit better, sounds like your hands won't go through any more pain Hope he stops biting altogether  And stops having his mood swings.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Hopes he gets over himself so he can spare your hands. lol


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I feel so lucky Spike has never drawn blood. And I hope he never does


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

So do I for your sake Spike!! As you get older, so your skin gets thinner and believe me, when there is no flesh on your hands, it really, really hurts. He's just woken up, with a "Good morning!" and a quick burst of jingle bells, so it sounds like he's in a good mood. lol.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Iam glad Dooby is in a good mood  Lets hope he stays that way.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

He's been a little darling again this morning, so I'm hoping that by putting his cage on the floor he's realised that he's not quite top bird in this house.........almost, but not quite.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> I feel so lucky Spike has never drawn blood. And I hope he never does


I feel even luckier, Earl & Little Bill have never biten any of us


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Plukie said:


> He's been a little darling again this morning, so I'm hoping that by putting his cage on the floor he's realised that he's not quite top bird in this house.........almost, but not quite.


I hope his good behaviour keeps up!  Sounds like the cage trick might have done the job.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

I know it's only been a couple of days but since he has been in his new brighter and lighter cage, he's not as grouchy. He's at eye level or below with me sat down now, the only time he is higher than me is when he is flying. He's been very good, more like my old Dooby. He has bitten a couple of times, but nothing like it was.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Hopefully he won't go back into his comfort zone and back to his old behavior.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

He is probably being good because Santa is coming soon


----------

